
GCC Moves from C++98 to C++11 - signa11
https://github.com/gcc-mirror/gcc/commit/5329b59a2e13dabbe2038af0fe2e3cf5fc7f98ed
======
72deluxe
Good stuff. Saves me adding an extra flag in every makefile.

